# NGD - White Ibanez RG8!



## MikeK (Nov 21, 2012)

Today I arrived home to find a box in my living room! I chose the white RG8 and got it from Crazy Daves Music on Ebay. Only took 3 days to get it! 

I figure the review is what people want to hear. Mine came with no finish flaws that I could find after wiping it down out of the box. It will need a mild adjustment to be perfect, but its very playable as is. String tension is lacking with these strings, but I prefer to play with higher tension. The stock pickups were actually the real surprise for me. I figured they would be complete garbage, but I was able to make a good sounding channel on my POD HD500 relatively quick. I will still be swapping them out for some 808Xs soon enough though. The neck feel is typical Ibanez really, nice and thin flat "D" shape. Overall a very good pickup for the price. 

My main complaint really is the hardware, which Im not really upset about. After playing, my hand from palm muting was covered in black. I dont imagine the bridge will look the same for very long lol. The bridge string height set screws are also almost maxed out right out of the box, yet the action is pretty low. The tuners are also very weak feeling. Tried to snug them up a little, but theyre just cheap. Guitar has held its tuning the last 4 hrs none the less.

Excuse the cell pics, the lady is away with family for Thanksgiving and took the camera!

































The bridge turned my hand black!


----------



## GenghisCoyne (Nov 21, 2012)

that headstock infuriates me.


----------



## MikeK (Nov 21, 2012)

Same here! I am going to refinish it white if I keep this neck on there. I have a slab of Wenge that is begging to be made into a bolt on neck though!


----------



## willis7452 (Nov 21, 2012)

Sicckk man I can't wait to try one out! consider yourself lucky to be the first NGD on SSO of one of these


----------



## DTay47 (Nov 21, 2012)

GenghisCoyne said:


> that headstock infuriates me.



I see a lot of hate for the mismatched headstock, but maybe its because I'm a huge Satch fan and he has had a bunch of white guitars with black headstocks (even his JS2400 has that combo), but I LOVE it. It certainly is one of my favourite features about the RG8 in white. Reminds me so much of Satch's guitars...
I guess I'm a minority, and I certainly wouldn't hate it if it was a white headstock either... so makes me wonder why Ibanez would do this. Maybe it was cheaper? 

Either way, happy NGD! I expect to see a lot of these soon.


----------



## MikeK (Nov 21, 2012)

Another side note worth mentioning, bust out some oil because the finger board is a desert!


----------



## JamesM (Nov 21, 2012)

GenghisCoyne said:


> that headstock infuriates me.




I'd hate to see what else bothers you in a day-to-day environment. 


Enjoy it man!


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Nov 21, 2012)

And so it begins. Very nice! 



DTay47 said:


> I see a lot of hate for the mismatched headstock, but maybe its because I'm a huge Satch fan and he has had a bunch of white guitars with black headstocks (even his JS2400 has that combo), but I LOVE it. It certainly is one of my favourite features about the RG8 in white. Reminds me so much of Satch's guitars...
> I guess I'm a minority, and I certainly wouldn't hate it if it was a white headstock either... so makes me wonder why Ibanez would do this. Maybe it was cheaper?


 
I second this because I too am a massive Satch fan and love the look of white guitar + rosewood + black headstock.


----------



## GenghisCoyne (Nov 22, 2012)

JamesM said:


> I'd hate to see what else bothers you in a day-to-day environment.
> 
> 
> Enjoy it man!



i commute an hour and a half each way. those types of things.


----------



## UV7BK4LIFE (Nov 22, 2012)

Congrats, nice one!


----------



## Leuchty (Nov 22, 2012)

Solid mate. Congrats.


----------



## skeels (Nov 22, 2012)

HNGD pardner!

Can't wait for more long term review action!


----------



## kris_jammage (Nov 22, 2012)

Happy NGD! 

I really dont mind the black headstock cause the guitar still looks awesome!


----------



## MikeK (Nov 22, 2012)

Played it a quite a bit last night. Pretty solid guitar once I get some new strings. Cant get over the fact that Ibanez ships these out with a set of 9s on. Way to loose feeling.


----------



## GenghisCoyne (Nov 22, 2012)

MikeK said:


> Same here! I am going to refinish it white if I keep this neck on there. I have a slab of Wenge that is begging to be made into a bolt on neck though!



im sorry for bringing my personnal hang ups into your moment in the spotlight bro, im no better than my mother. shits tight, i like it better in white, hngd.


----------



## Koloss85 (Nov 22, 2012)

awesome guitar dude. Happy ngd. These rg8 threads are not helping my gas for them at all.


----------



## RV350ALSCYTHE (Nov 22, 2012)

How well are the frets finished?
Any sharp edges on the fret ends or high/low spots on the neck?


----------



## Kroaton (Nov 22, 2012)

Man , the bridge paint coming off is not a good sign in regards to the quality of the hardware. Though to be fair , that's the problem with most entry and mid level guitars.

Also , why aren't you considering the Lace Alumitone Bass bars as replacements?
Happy NGD.


----------



## MikeK (Nov 23, 2012)

The fret work on mine is on par with my higher end guitars. I havent found a single sharp edge or anything. Once I upped the string size there were no more buzzing frets, and thats without adjusting the neck or bridge. I was pleasantly surprised with the setup right out of the box.

As for the Lace pups, Ive never had any hands on experience with them. Ive read tons of good reviews, but I just love the 808X's and Dimarzio DA's so much I havent had a reason to look further for pickups.


----------



## Damo707 (Nov 24, 2012)

I'd like to see that guitar with a maple fretboard!


----------



## Konfyouzd (Nov 24, 2012)

I thought the same and might need to make it happen. Maple/pirhana inlays... 

Only 2 more [business] days.


----------



## MikeK (Nov 24, 2012)

I was about to start building an 8 right before I bought this. So I am seriously considering making a Wenge/Maple 5 piece neck...W.W.M.W.W with a maple or ebony fretboard and white binding. I have never been a fan of Ibby neck shapes, but this one isnt too bad feeling to me.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Nov 24, 2012)

Make 2.


----------



## JP Universe (Nov 25, 2012)

And so it begins...... mod the fuck out of it


----------



## aawshred (Nov 25, 2012)

lace deathbars would rule for this, i think you'd need the 4.0s. looks like a solid axe though, HNGD!


----------



## JPhoenix19 (Nov 25, 2012)

Have you looked at the electronics? I'm curious if the stock pickups can be coil-tapped.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Nov 25, 2012)

The headstock should really have a maple veneer instead of a black finish.


----------



## Mwoit (Nov 25, 2012)

Looks great man! Is it possible to swap the bridge out for something else?


----------



## MikeK (Nov 25, 2012)

Havent looking into the electronics yet. The only free time Ive had has been spent actually playing it haha. As for the bridge, I would have to have a hipshot on hand to compare, the base plate of the stock bridge seems slightly bigger than others I have played on.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Nov 25, 2012)

MF_Kitten said:


> The headstock should really have a maple veneer instead of a black finish.



Maple veneer? Like plain maple veneer?


----------



## Swyse (Nov 25, 2012)

MF_Kitten said:


> The headstock should really have a maple veneer instead of a black finish.



white paint would be my preference. A maple veneer would look wonky IMO.


----------



## Chalupacabra (Nov 25, 2012)

Did that black bleed from the saddles mostly? Or is the whole bridge going to have some weird Indonesian (cancer) paint bleeding on me and my loved ones? (tonguecheeck) I really want this and I really was going to replace the saddles anyway, but not day one. Is that black still in your hand?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 25, 2012)

Was the "black stuff" on your hand the finish from the bridge or the oil that usually coats new hardware components? 

Closeup, well lit, in focus pics?


----------



## Metaloaf (Nov 25, 2012)

Woah what's with that last ferrule on the back?


----------



## Hybrid138 (Nov 25, 2012)

trasherfromhell said:


> Woah what's with that last ferrule on the back?



Damn!


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav (Nov 26, 2012)

Ya know, the more I see these, the more I want one. I just may ask for cash towards one of these for christmas XD.

And does that thing have a UV/Jem/whatever the heck they call it when the jack is angled up out of the body? 

And, being that you are the first member of SSO with one of these, I think you know what we all want -Vids and clips! 

But seriously man, HNGD.


----------



## MikeK (Nov 26, 2012)

I do not have the ability to record any clips, possibly a vid if I can get it to sound ok. The black on my hand was not oil. I have cleaned it pretty good and still have black on my hand everytime I play. The large ferrel is to accomidate a bass string if needed for people who want to tune lower. I currently have a 74 on the low E and tension feels good for me. As I said in the beginning, cell phone pics are all I have to show for as of now. Now that the nice camera is back home I can snap better close ups.


----------



## goldsteinat0r (Nov 26, 2012)

Congrats on being the first! HNGD!


----------



## Konfyouzd (Nov 26, 2012)

Only gripe I can think of... They made the 8th string ferrule accept guitar AND bass strings but you still have to drill the tuner. No bother... Mine comes tomorrow!


----------



## Chalupacabra (Nov 26, 2012)

I still want this and plan to buy it, but my list of mods is growing too. That wouldn't be a problem, but more and more are looking like "day one" necessity mods. For me the black bleeding from the hardware means I have to replace it. Still, I am so very jealous of this ngd. In a way, it's kind of nice that I "need" to replace certain components because their purchase less guilty feeling. I need this guitar and I need to start modding it. I need it all now.


----------



## Jarabowa (Nov 26, 2012)

I've had the white one since Friday (I know, NGD coming in the next day or so when I can get some non crap pictures), and I haven't had any issues with residue or finish coming off the bridge, at least not yet. This is with a couple 3-4 hour play sessions thus far. Keep in mind that I'm a greasy Italian whose hands are generally clammy, especially when I'm playing


----------



## goldsteinat0r (Nov 26, 2012)

WAIT ONE MOTHER-EFFING SECOND







Does it djent?


----------



## MikeK (Nov 26, 2012)

I haven't tried an 80 to see if it'll fit through the tuner yet. And honestly, the way it feels with a 74 makes me think an 80 is overkill anyway. 

Even though my hands black from muting on the bridge, I am not noticing the paint coming off the bridge. I think I got one so fresh that the powder coating was still curing, because one spot of the bridge I rubbed my finger over as soon as I took it out of the box turned a lighter color and felt soft still.


----------



## Jarabowa (Nov 26, 2012)

I put a heavier set of strings on my after playing around for a few hours, and had to drill out the tuner head to accommodate an 80. Ironically, I just ordered a new set of strings that's more or less similar to what it came with, as it feels like overkill with the 80. It's funny, because I remember only liking an 80 for the low E on my 30" Agile 8 when I had it, and on this guy it's a bit too much


----------



## Konfyouzd (Nov 26, 2012)

Wtf? I remember feeling like I needed an .080 on my RGA8.

Maybe the fact that the 8th ferrule is placed back just slightly farther than the rest made a little bit of difference?


----------



## chromaticdeath (Nov 26, 2012)

Thanks for not posting 40 "suspense building pic's" of you opening the box, those people infuriate me


----------



## Konfyouzd (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## Jarabowa (Nov 26, 2012)

Konfyouzd said:


> Wtf? I remember feeling like I needed an .080 on my RGA8.
> 
> Maybe the fact that the 8th ferrule is placed back just slightly farther than the rest made a little bit of difference?



I think this is just a result of my playing style changing after playing on a 24.75" scale 7 for the last year or so. I loved the high tension of my 30" Agile when I had it, so I ordered a set of 11's to throw on there with the .080, and in retrospect I should have stuck with the stock gauges it came strung with, which seemed surprisingly comfortable, even on the low F#. I'm still playing around with it, so your mileage may vary.


----------



## JPhoenix19 (Nov 26, 2012)

chromaticdeath said:


> Thanks for not posting 40 "suspense building pic's" of you opening the box, those people infuriate me



Lol I do that.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Nov 26, 2012)

@Jarabowa - Let's hope so... 

I remember being fine with both .074 and .080. But I also like .080s on my 28.625" axes too...


----------



## JPhoenix19 (Nov 26, 2012)

I thought .080 was crazy huge and rediculous for anything higher than E on the RGA8 I had for a while. I ended up with a .076 or something like that.


----------



## Jarabowa (Nov 26, 2012)

chromaticdeath said:


> Thanks for not posting 40 "suspense building pic's" of you opening the box, those people infuriate me



Now I wish I'd kept the box so I could do that with mine! "Wait, this stuffed animal won't cut this box open lol, let me get my samurai sword"


----------



## Konfyouzd (Nov 26, 2012)

What do you tune to? E is my jam...


----------



## Floppystrings (Nov 27, 2012)

What kind of tuners could I replace the stock ones with?

Schaller? Sperzel? 

Are there mounting holes, and of so where? Need pix.


----------



## Rook (Nov 27, 2012)

Sperzel are bigger than Schaller, not to mention cheaper, but I prefer Schaller and you'll still have to drill either for an 80.


----------



## nightflameauto (Nov 27, 2012)

I've been out of the loop for a while and I come back to see a NGD for an Ibby 8 I didn't even know existed. And it sounds like the pickups aren't the usual Ibby useless crap stock? Congrats. Love white guitars.

What's the scale of these? They're cheap enough I may want to grab one to compliment my Agile in recordings.


----------



## JPhoenix19 (Nov 27, 2012)

Floppystrings said:


> What kind of tuners could I replace the stock ones with?
> 
> Schaller? Sperzel?
> 
> Are there mounting holes, and of so where? Need pix.



I'd be willing to bet they have two pins on the back, like the tuners they use on later RG7321 models.


----------

